# Intermittent "General Failure" driving me nuts



## g8f9d98r7 (Oct 8, 2017)

I connect using my network card via cables.

I have this intermittent "General Failure" which is driving me nuts.

I just moved my desktop from my office back home and it was switched off for about a week. It has been on 24/7 since the day it was bought maybe 2 years ago.

I booted up at home and this problem started.

I use RDP and SSH a lot and noticed that I keep getting disconnected and it will need to reconnect which is affecting my workflow

So I decided to check and did ping -t 8.8.4.4

Here's what I see in the attachment

I tried changing the cable and also the port and it's still the same. I turned off my antivirus and I also did all the dns flush and winsck commands and restart and still the same.

ipconfig/release 
ipconfig/renew 
ipconfig /flushdns 
netsh int ip reset c:\tcp.txt 
netsh winsock reset
net stop "dns client"
net start "dns client"

One thing I noticed is that if I were to disconnect the cable, it will show the same thing.

Could this be a network card problem?

Anyone with experience some help is greatly appreciated. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you get internet during the general failure message? Try a different Network Adapter card. Try a different Ethernet cable.


----------

